# My Latest Tanker



## island schwinn (Apr 26, 2013)

picked it up from a good friend.it belonged to another friend who passed away in 2001.my friend who passed gave me a 50 straightbar many years ago that started my heavyweight sickness.it's an honor to own one of his bikes.
this is a sept. 49 hornet.i think the headlight was changed out way back when,but everything else looks right.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks right? Looks perfect! That is one sweet ride and could not of been passed to a more perfect person to preserve it. Ride it proudly!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Apr 27, 2013)

I had to come back for another look.  Really nice.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 27, 2013)

I LOVE IT.classic schwinn tanker.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 27, 2013)

*great looking bike*

straightbar Schwinns with tanks and original paint! Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 7, 2013)

i finally got around to installing a set of nos typhoon whitewalls and the correct light from a 49 i parted out years ago.greased the bottom bracket and pedals for now.it's going to san francisco for the sunday streets ride this sunday.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice Brian!!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bikes like this are the reason I actually prefer the Hornet over the Phantom, despite all the marketing and hype around the Phantom.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 7, 2013)

NICE!!!! I'm sure you would not, but I'd love to trade that for my two tone blue panther (a rarer color on Panthers) I do not have a Hornet and I love green tankers! Just had to ask


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 8, 2013)

i wouldn't mind having another blue panther.i had a 50 a few years ago and all i have left is the chainguard.frame cracked and i was too cheap to fix it.
i'm thinking this bike will stay with me til i die,but thanks for the temptation.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 8, 2013)

Well if you change your mind, let me know.


----------



## schwinning (Jun 9, 2013)

Awesome bike!


----------



## jrassett (Jun 9, 2013)

WOW!! thats a thing of beauty there


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 11, 2013)

thanks everybody.
i took it for a shakedown ride in san francisco sunday and what a ride.i have a few ballooners,but this one rides the best.i noticed the forks are a bit tweeked,but on the fence whether to just leave them or try to straighten them a bit.it doesn't seem to affect the ride at all.i plan on tearing it all the way down soon and lube and/or replace any worn bearings.


----------

